# Kelp? Spirulina? supplement Qs



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am deciding which, if any, supplements to add to Grimm's raw diet in the future, once it is more established. (he has only been 1 week into raw switch)

Which is better, kelp or spirulina? Why do you think so?

Did you ever add garlic or lecithin to your dog's diet? How did that go?

Any opinions on brewer's yeast as a supplement?

I cannot get any of the nice vitamin mixes you guys in USA can.. no NuVet vitamins, no Nupro, nothing like that here.







If I want to supplement the meat-bones-offal with anything at all, I will need to make it myself by choosing ingredients that can be tailored to how Grimm responds. (example-- Grimm is allergic to flax.)


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfWhich is better, kelp or spirulina? Why do you think so?


It is not about which is 'better'- they provide different nutrients.

I use kelp to supply iodine.

I do not use spirulina.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Natalie. I always so look forward to your nutritional input! And, your dogs look so great, too.







I have some dried kelp I am using now.. but someone, think it may have been Maedchen, may have said she used spirulina. I am trying to get an idea on different supplements, what people think of them. Thank you Natalie-- I am using the kelp very, very sparingly.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 4, 2011)

Hawaiian Spirulina is a proven immune system enhancer. Its not cheap but well worth the investment. Kelp varies with very little value. I get it online at k9showcoat.com


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I feed Spring Time Inc's Longevity, along with their Omega 3-6-9 and Bug Off garlic.


----------

